# Why is my horse coughing?



## Peggy (Jul 24, 2006)

Serenade started coughing a few days ago and is still at it. Not all the time, but several times an hour. I have heard her cough while eating on occasion and this cough sounds the same, but she coughs any time, while grazing or just standing. I was wondering if those little yellow flowers that have sprung up in the pasture could be causing it. All of a sudden they sort of took over, I am in the process of mowing them down, but there are still some out there.

No runny nose or any other symptoms. What are your ideas?


----------



## EAD Minis (Jul 24, 2006)

*Im not to sure about the flowers but my neighbours horses ALWAYS break out in cough EVERY year and I make sure Roy goes no where near them. She was saying her vet says its her hay. So she soaks her flakes all nite in water then gives them to her in the morning, then soaks some more all day for nite time. It has gotten better. She also gives them all some sort of medicine...i cant find out if you realy want me to. Good luck!!




: :saludando: *


----------



## minih (Jul 24, 2006)

The first thing I would do is rule out if she is sick or not. Check her temperature, is she panting, and check her blood return on her gums. Is she still active and alert? How old is Serenage? If she is a grown mare and *everything checks out fine * you could give her liquid benedryl and see if that helps the cough, if it does it very well could be allergies. The liquid benedryl can be given twice a day with no ill effects. I am not a vet, this is just something I have used with my mini's and past experiance.


----------



## Cathy_H (Jul 25, 2006)

Lungworms? We had an under two year old that started coughing just before it was time to deworm. Coincidence? Don't know why as all were on the same regular deworming program.


----------



## Marty (Jul 25, 2006)

Lungworms

Dasterdly little suckers


----------



## Leeana (Jul 25, 2006)

How would you go about getting rid of Lungworms? What wormer should you look for and would you do a double dose?

I've had the same thing going on w/ Coco this spring. I had the vet look at him bc at first i thought it was heaves ..it wasnt. He gets these terriable couphing fits and i know this is going to sound odd ..but his nose when he breathes out doesnt smell right ..? It doesnt smell 'normal' like Royals and Harleys. It smells almost like 'fish' if that makes any sense. Is it possible he has lungworms? I have him on a regular monthly worming schedule with Zimtreck and i use zimetrin gold every 3rd month.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Jul 25, 2006)

If you think your horse has lungworms, you need to contact your vet and run a fecal exam.

My gelding Cody also developed a cough out of no where. No change in environment, no change in feed - nothing. No fever, and was acting normal.

Had the vet check him several times, had him on antibiotics, and also had him scoped. Could not find a thing. It took a long, long time, but...knocking on wood...it seems to have cleared up on it's own. He still seems to have an occassional runny nose, but nothing alarming. I just wonder if this was some sort of allergy going on. Just as a precaution, I am also now soaking his hay in water.

Liz R.


----------

